# How long did you co sleep?



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

My little angel is about to turn 2 and we have never slept anywhere but next to eachother for those 2 years.

I never planned to co sleep (or anything AP for that matter as I just thought it was "weird" which is hilarious because that now makes me the weirdest person ever!). That and breastfeeding (which I also didn't plan to do for medical reasons but luckily was not an issue after birth) have turned out to be the biggest surprises and most rewarding parts of parenting for me. I am single so no one is complaining about her being in my bed but it occured to me that I cannot imagine ever sleeping without her. I know that day will come I was just wondering how long some people have co slept for. I hope we are both still enjoying it for years to come


----------



## MO_Bookwyrm (Jul 31, 2010)

I'd call it about 3 years for us. DS went to his own bed when the time was right for him. We moved to a new house and he had his own room. We made it special for him and he loved it. We had no problems with getting him to his own bed. DS is 6 now, and very very rarely comes to our bed now. Usually after a bad dream. And he is always more than welcome at those times.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

DD was 4 when she moved from our bed to a bed right next to ours then 8 when she moved into her own room. Ds was about 4 as well when he moved to the bed beside ours he is 6 now and still in the bed next to ours. We dont have another bedroom to put him in and I do not believe in boy/girl room sharing especially at the ages mine are now.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

With my oldest it was about 4 years but we scaled down to 2-3 with the girls because having two children in the bed constantly was somewhat draining. My almost 2yo is still in the bed full-time, my 4 yo comes in early in the morning most days, and last night the 10yo crawled in after a nightmare.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

It's been different and kind of back and forth with our dc's. Ds1 was about 6 before he slept regularly in his bed by himself. We tried a few times and he always ended up coming back. Dd1 was more like 3-1/2 years old when she started sleeping in her own room/bed but she is now 5-1/2 and regularly sleeps in our room again (mattress on the floor as there's no room in our bed) or with her brother due to some nighttime fears. We are still co-sleeping with the youngest two and they will be 2-1/2 next month.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

My DD is 5 y/o and has shown no desire to sleep on her own. That's fine.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My little one is not yet 2 and still co-sleeping 100%. The older one started talking about wanting to have her own bed when she was 3. Then she would usually start off there and then come in at some point during the night. She was back and forth between sleeping with me and there for a while. I don't honestly remember when she was sleeping basically all the time there. Somewhere around 3.5 to 4 I think. But she'll still come in if she has a nightmare or something.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine were both 2.5-3 when they went into their own beds. They were ready and it was a very easy transition. Of course, one or both end up in bed with us at various times.


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

I never planned to cosleep and before DD was born I got a cosleeper so that I could nurse her without getting up. Well, she hated the darn thing! Every time I put her in it, she screamed her head off. I started cosleeping with her in the hospital and we were still cosleeping full time until about a month ago. I started putting her in her crib because she was kicking us and waking up 5-6 times a night. She now sleeps in her crib until around 5 a.m. most nights(sometimes she gets up earlier and won't go back in her crib) and she nurses until it is time to get up. It is working out much better for us this way. I really enjoyed having her in the bed with us until she was about ten months, then it became a burden...She is now 14 months and is sleeping so much better!!


----------



## Dancerchic1981 (Nov 15, 2010)

DD1 slept with us for 3 years. Her little sister was born when she was 2. She stayed in the bed with us while our DD2 was in the cosleeper connected to the bed. At


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

My DD decided to move to her own bed in her own room right after turning 4. She can use more night lights in there and has a water bed mattress (the firm kind) so I think her bed's more comfortable. The few times she's woken during the night she's wanted some one to come to her instead of coming to our bed.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

My oldest ds was 7.5 or 8 when he started full time sleeping in his own bed and my two little ones (ages 6.5 and 4.5) start the night in their bed but come into ours by midnight or 2. I love the connection it gives us.

My mother was just trying to give my 6.5 yo dd a hard time on Friday night about sleeping with us asking "why does a big girl like you still need to sleep with your mommy?". I had to step in and remind her that it worked for our family and she needed to let it go..


----------



## mamakah (Nov 5, 2008)

our son is 2 1/2 and still sleeps with us for half the night. He usually goes to bed in his own bed and climbs in with us sometime in the night. All three of us equally love cosleeping, so I can't see an end to it anytime soon.

Both my sister and I coslept with my parents and we each had different times that we decided we wanted to sleep on our own. I think I was no older than 6 when I started sleeping alone, my sis went a little longer than that.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Our kid is 9 and still in our bed part time. He would be in their full time if he had his way, LOL but even with a CA king someone ends up on the floor and no one gets any sleep!


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

oh good, it's nice to know others cosleep with older kids and are ok with it. If I DARE to mention cosleeping with DD to my mainstream friends, I get a disapproving look. We do have "an excuse" in that we live with my parents and there's no other bedroom for DD to go to, but still...I get a lot of "you'll regret it later on".


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

My dh and I got used to sleeping apart when I worked 7a-3p and he worked 3-11p. I had to be up at 545a and didn't want to wake him up. He got home at 1130p and didn't want to wake me up. So he started sleeping in middle sons room with him at age 8, youngest was 5 and had always coslept. So now we just continue that routine. They are quite a bit older than that LOL.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My DD1 was 5yo when she moved to her own bed. My current cosleepers are 4 yrs and 2 1/2 yrs and will move to their own beds as they show they want to. I am a retired cosleeper (as a child) and I coslept till I was around 8 or 9 with no ill effects. Enjoy : )


----------



## whozeyermamma (Oct 11, 2007)

My DD moved into her own room completely just before 7 - when her little brother was born. At that point she was only in our bed maybe once or twice a week. I knew I wanted her to be in her own space after the baby comes b/c I didn't want her sleep disturbed. She was in her crib as a baby - preferred it - but started coming in around 2 or 3 and then was in and out for the next few years.

I also love that there are plenty of other older-kid cosleepers! I always told people that I didn't care she was in our bed. I bet when the baby starts sleeping more she'll come back now and then. I love cosleeping with her as an older kid - it's a great way to connect!


----------



## ChinaDoll (Jul 27, 2003)

DD chose to move to her own bed around 4.5 years old

DS didn't stop sleeping with us (or at least coming to our bed halfway through the night) until sometime between 5.5-6 years of age.


----------



## bonamarq (Oct 18, 2006)

I lay down with my nearly 7 yo dd until she's asleep and am happy to do so - usually get up and stay up with dh until 11:30 or so - then sometime between midnight and 2am she comes to my room and I go and sleep with her in her bed

I LOVE it - it keeps us connected when we are apart all day - I work full time and there is little time after school/work to spend quality time together and the sleeping together is important to both of us...I will be sad when she kicks me out


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

DS1 is 5yo and he still sleeps with me. I have a feeling he'll be there for a long time yet. DS2 is 2.5yo and sleeps with me. I feel like when DS1 wants his own room that DS2 will probably decide he does too.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

My guy's about to turn three and shows absolutely no signs of being ready to sleep on his own. If anything, I can see that he still very much needs the closeness with us at night, especially since his little brother was born. I love the snuggles!


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

DD slept with us until 3.5. First we fixed up her room-no response, then we set up the bed-no response, then I put special sheets on the bed, and suddenly she was ready to sleep in her own room every night! I think the transition was rougher on us parents than on her, really. She still comes to our bed in the wee hours maybe one or two nights a week.


----------



## RoseMcNeill (Oct 8, 2010)

With my daughter, we co-slept until she was a few months shy of her third birthday. I moved her to her own bed when we bought a new house, which made the transition nice and easy as she was very excited to get a new room and a "big girl bed". I have a two month old at the moment and I'm hoping to co-sleep with him until around the same age. When DP works the night shift DD comes into bed with DS and I - those nights are some of the best sleeps I've ever had!


----------

